# [SOLVED] RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi guys and gals! This is a great site, with a lot of helpful people. I need some advice... I'm trying to play RCT3: Platinum and I'm having a bit of trouble. Everything works perfectly except the audio. Usually the first game I load up plays fine, but subsequent loads create a loud buzzing sound that is tied to the games volume. That is, when I lower the game volume, the buzzing stops. But then i cant hear _anything_.

Every other game including crysis, cod4, halo: ce, zoo tycoon 2, etc. work flawlessly! I've tried running the game in all compatability modes (except win95, that'd be silly). The buzzing stops if I turn off hardware acceleration for the audio, but then the audio becomes stuttery. I'm guessing It may be a bug between the game and the realtek onboard hd audio. I may have to buy a sound card, but I'm not sure if I'll have problems with that too? Anyway, Here's my dxdiag, I hope we can find the problem...

thanks for any help guys!


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/16/2008, 11:31:35
       Machine name: ANDREW-221991
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: P35-DS3L
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6750  @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 398MB used, 3540MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: No problems found. DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful.
        Sound Tab 1: DirectSound test results: All tests were successful.
          Music Tab: DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found. DirectPlay test results: The tests were cancelled before completing.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_23301682&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7516 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6108160 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6554496 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-6E68-3B0303C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0611
        SubSys ID: 0x23301682
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D7 Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D8 Test Result: All tests were successful.
 D3D9 Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458E601&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5636 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 6/2/2008 18:10:18, 4752384 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: All tests were successful.

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5636 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/2/2008 18:10:18, 4752384 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

            Description: Realtek HD Digital input
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5636 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 6/2/2008 18:10:18, 4752384 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: All tests were successful.

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2936
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB Wheel Mouse Optical
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0040
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0040
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: The tests were cancelled before completing.
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv6 - fe80::21d:7dff:fea2:a75b
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - 2001:0:4137:9e50:0:7c6b:b80c:5de1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface - IPv6 - fe80::5efe:
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 171.0 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3250410AS

      Drive: D:
      Model: CREATIVE CD5233E
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: ASUS DRW-2014L1T
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:48, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E4
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/13/2008 22:06:06, 144384 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D7
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 30208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:41:56, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D2
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D1
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:36, 20608 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 143872 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:42:10, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:15:38, 59520 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2921&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FA
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) ICH9 LPC Interface Controller - 2918
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2918&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:42, 37248 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_92\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:06:46, 68224 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2368&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_00\4&24C54F4F&0&00E3
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:30, 24960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 00:10:32, 96512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes

     Name: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_01\4&345CAFAF&0&00E4
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Rtenicxp.sys, 5.690.0307.2008 (English), 3/7/2008 11:57:12, 106624 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_23301682&REV_A2\4&1A9C9F1A&0&0008
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6554496 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6108160 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 159812 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 425984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 1241088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 8769536 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 13529088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.11173 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 229376 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 6582272 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 3391488 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 188416 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 1257472 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 3776512 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.7516 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 2629632 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 177897 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 55444 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0000.0014 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0000.0014 (English), 5/2/2008 22:46:00, 41984 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 279552 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 824320 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 29696 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:18 17920 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:22 3072 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:39:20 3072 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:20 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 158720 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:42 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 35328 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1293824 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 4/17/2008 14:16:59 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:40 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:32 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:34 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:34 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:35 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:35 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:36 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:37 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:37 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:38 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:40 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:41 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:41 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:41 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:42 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:39 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:40 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 4/10/2008 09:29:39 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 08:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:50 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:52 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:54 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 386048 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:04 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 22:51:34 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 English Final Retail 5/7/2008 01:12:40 1288192 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:08 246814 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:56 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 203776 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 1428992 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 30208 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:02 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:12 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Nero Audible Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudible.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
Nero Subpicture Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeSubpicture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
Matroska Source,0x00600000,0,0,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0003.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
Nero Scene Detector 2,0x00200000,2,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
Nero Stream Buffer Sink,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Subtitle,0x00200000,1,1,NeSubtitle.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero3D Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,
Matroska Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,MatroskaSplitter.ax,1.00.0003.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Resize,0x00400000,1,1,NeResize.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
RadLight TTA DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLTTADec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero AV Synchronizer,0x00200000,1,1,NeAVSync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
RadLight APE DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLAPEDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Nero Digital AVC Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDAud.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Video Enc,0x00200000,1,2,NeNDVid.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital AVC Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero3D Transition,0x00200000,1,1,,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero Digital AVC Subpicture Enc,0x00200000,1,0,NeNDMux.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Format Converter,0x00200000,1,1,NeroFormatConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,NeOverlayMixer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero MP4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,NeMP4Splitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Video Decoder HD,0x00400000,3,1,NeVideoHD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
HighMAT and MPV Navigator Filter,0x00200000,0,3,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
CoreFLAC Audio Source,0x00600000,0,0,CoreFLACDecoder.ax,0.04.0000.0046
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Nero Photo Source,0x00200000,0,1,NePhotoSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Analyzer,0x00200000,2,0,NeVideoAnalyzer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
CoreFLAC Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,CoreFLACDecoder.ax,0.04.0000.0046
Nero Audio CD Filter,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero3D Text Effect,0x00200000,1,1,,
Nero Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeVideoRenderer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PresentationGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
RadLight OptimFROG DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLOFRDec.ax,1.00.0000.0001
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CoreAAC Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreAAC.ax,1.02.0000.0573
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,12,NeDVD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ogg Source,0x00600001,0,0,oggsplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero InteractiveGraphics Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDGraphic.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero Sound Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Vcd Navigator,0x00600000,0,2,NeVCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.08.0000.0000
Nero Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeAudioConv.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Mpeg2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,NeVCR.ax,4.05.0017.0001
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Audio Decoder 2,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio2.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RadLight MPC DirectShow Filter,0x00600000,0,1,RLMPCDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Nero Stream Buffer Source,0x00200000,0,0,NeSBE.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero PS Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,NePSMuxer.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
Avi Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,AviSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.00.0001.0004
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ogg Splitter,0x00600001,1,1,oggsplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,NeSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Deinterlace,0x00200000,1,1,NeDeinterlace.ax,4.05.0017.0001
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.ax,1.03.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source / Splitter,0x00600000,0,3,NeFSource.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Processor,0x00200000,1,1,NeroVideoProc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Sound Switcher,0x00200000,1,1,NeSoundSwitch.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Audio CD Navigator,0x00200000,0,1,NeAudCD.ax,4.05.0017.0001
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Ligos MPEG Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,Mpeg2Decoder.ax,1.02.0000.0079
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Thumbnail Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeBDThumbnail.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Scene Detector,0x00200000,1,0,NeSceneDetector.ax,4.05.0017.0001
GPL MPEG-1/2 Decoder,0x00500000,1,1,GplMpgDec.ax,0.01.0002.0000
Avi Source,0x00600001,0,0,AviSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.0009
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0045
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CDXA Reader,0x00400000,0,1,cdxareader.ax,1.00.0000.0001
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,NeFileSourceAsync.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Ogg Splitter,0x00400000,1,1,NeOggSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.05.0017.0001
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0002
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Frame Capture,0x00200000,1,1,NeCapture.ax,4.05.0017.0001
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
HighMAT/MPV Navigator Client Filter,0x00200000,0,0,HMNavigator.ax,4.05.0017.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero DV Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,NeDVSplitter.ax,4.05.0017.0001
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Ligos MPEG Splitter,0x00800000,1,1,Mpeg2Parser.ax,1.02.0000.0079

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0005.1925
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX® 6.8.2 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX® 6.8.2 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
AC3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DTS,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,18,1,,5.03.2600.5512
```


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

can anyone help???


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

we just need the compact specs
what
video card
cpu
m/board
power supply
brand
wattage
are you running
any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them
if you play a music disc is the sound normal


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

Video Card: XFX GeForce 8800GT 512mb stock

RAM: 2048MB DDR2-SDRAM 800MHz (voltage- 1.8v) 

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz (voltage- 1.296v)

MB: Gigabyte P35-DS3L

PSU: Xclio 500w PS

Hard Drive: Seagate 250GB 7,200rpm 16mb cache

DVD: ASUS DRW-2014L1T DVD +/- RW

Audio: Realtek HD Audio (ALC888 chipset)

Temps: GPU - 50 deg. idle / 55-63 deg. load (52 when playing rct3)
CPU - 40 deg. idle / 50 deg. load (44 when playing rct3)
HDD - 35-42 deg.
(It's Summer :sigh: all temps Celsius) 

No error messages, just a loud screeching/humming sound. HOWEVER in RCT3, if I'm zoomed all the way out, the music plays perfectly, but if i start to zoom in, the sound screws up again. If I mute the GUI and game volumes in rct3, there are no sound issues, of course, then I have no sound  All other games/videos/audio work perfectly... :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

what brand is the ram
the psu is not a recommended brand and i would be runnning a min of this in it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

The ram is G.Skill, Also I know Xclio isn't that popular, But it's reliable and has great reviews. The 12v rails are decent enough and never drop. I am planning on doing some upgrades in the future such as cooling, and I will definately keep a PS in mind 

ram: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
cpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029
gpu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150252
mb: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128059R (not open-box)
hd: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262
dvd: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135156
psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817189014
case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025

Back to the main problem, does anyone have any idea what is causing my audio issues. I checked for hardware conflicts and reinstalled all drivers. I haven't re-installed windows (i dont wanna :sigh If i have to i will. as i said it's only in rct3 that these problems occur. I can play crysis all high at 1440x900 with 30fps, so i doubt its lack of hardware strength. Maybe it's just an incompatability with onboard realtek hd audio. I can play on my mom's pc and the audio is fine. She's using an old intel integrated audio solution. But, she has a radeon 9800pro  so no thanks... 

does anyone experience problems with realtek audio in rct3 or what???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

you may have room to lift the ram voltage to 2.1v check the voltage range it has


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

Well I think the range is 1.8v-2.0v I've tried 2.0 and it was unstable... got BSOD twice. It's default is 1.8v. My CPUs voltage SHOULD be 1.3375 (or similar) thats what I have set in the BIOS, but cpuz tells me the voltage is 1.296 ???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

the cpu voltage ajusts itself by demand it is normal
check for a patch for rct3


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

Well, the only patch I could find was RCT Wild Patch #3... I've installed it but it didn't solve my problem. However, It seems that setting background music to "none" solves the problem (for now) I've only tried two scenarios... hopefully this was the problem.... *crosses fingers*

EDIT: Ok, the problem is STILL there... the only thing that helps is to turn off hardware acceleration COMPLETELY... but then the sound stutters badly... :upset: 

I'm just gonna uninstall the game and wait till I get a Sound Card... :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

if it's only that one game it would seem that it does not like something or they need to do another patch


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

You are correct dai!!!!!!

The game had a conflict with ffdshow... A popular audio/video codec pack... Once I reinstalled ffdshow, and set it to ignore rct3, my problems went away! Unfortunately, I reinstalled windows before I discovered this... Oh, well, It gives me a chance to start fresh.... 

Thanks for your help dai... I appreciate it! ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum and Realtek Audio Problems*

thanks for posting back what you found it will help someone in the future when they run into the problem


----------



## BrokeTechJunkie (Dec 9, 2007)

Of course! Yeah, ffdshow does have conflicts with many games. If you have it installed, A popup will appear the first time you start a game. it will ask if you want to use ffdshow to decode the audio/video. ALWAYS choose "Don't use ffdshow (always)"

I must have had a lapse of stupidity and chose "Use ffdshow (always)" It was only for one game (RCT3) which is what caused me a week-long headache. 

If this weird buzzing/screeching sound happens to you, go to ffdshow audio decoder configuration, click DirectShow control (It's part of DirectX ) and where it says "don't use ffdshow in:" click edit and add you're game/program's executable. Where it says "use ffdshow only in:" click edit and remove you're game/program's executable (if present) 

Do the same for ffdshow video decoder configuration if you're having inexplicable video issues...

Hope this helps! :grin:


----------

